#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Procuro Responsável Técnico no Paraná

## cristianojpr

Procuro responsável técnico atuante no estado do Paraná. contato WhatsApp 43 - 9-9178 4691. Engenheiro ou Técnico em Telecom.

----------


## cleitonrodrigue

Caro Cristiano eu sou engenheiro eletricista e técnico em telecomunicações e tenho visto no PR, além de muita experiência na área de TELECOM, se precisar estou a disposição, segue meus contatos cleit[email protected] ou [email protected], (34) 99106-2776 (TIM/WHATSAPP) (34) 3213-7675.

----------


## cristianojpr

Obrigado Cleiton pela resposta, te enviei um E-mail.

----------


## cristianojpr

Senhor que dificuldade em encontrar um responsável, essa área está tão escassa assim?

----------


## LuizFernando

Ofereço-me como responsável técnico...
Sou técnico em Eletrônica, formado no Rio de Janeiro...
Registro CREA: ES008105/TD..
WhatsApp 28 99947-8416

----------


## marcellognu

I. Identificação

Endereço: Rua Padre Alvim Barroso, 114.

Bairro: Panorama.

Cidade: Barbacena - M.G	- CEP:. 36202-474

Celular: (032) 9-9988-9990

Email : [email protected]

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

II. Grau de Instrução:

-	Técnico em Informática - Instituto Federal Sudeste de Minas Gerais – IFET 2004.

-	Mikrotik Router - OS – MTCNA, MTCRE, MTCWE, MTCTCE, MTCUME e MTCINE – 2008.

-	IPv6 NIC.br – 2011 - PUC- RIO.

-	Carteira Nacional de habilitação – B – experiência: 4 anos


III.	Experiência Profissional:

●	Sócio e Gerente – Drogaria Local – ME – 2016/2017

●	Sócio e Gerente - Webbq Comunicações - LTDA 2012/2016.

●	Gerente Técnico - NetRosas C&S em Inormática - LTDA - 2006/2011.

●	Técnico em Informática – Prefeitura Municipal de Barbacena 2002/2006.

●	Braz Pereira e Filhos, LTDA – 1995 / 2006.

IV. Desenvolvimento Profissional:


-Gerente em redes, de pessoal, desenvolvimento, financeiro, Técnico e Analista, conto com uma experiência administrativa de 5 anos a qual foi adquirida com a fundação, administração e gerência das empresas Drogaria Local – ME e Webbq Comunicações - LTDA, esta empresa a qual começou do “zero” e se posicionou como a melhor nas cidades de Barroso e distrito de Campolide, e que por sua vez foi vendida para MG Conecta de São João Del Rei. Conto com mais de 20 anos de experiência e domínio em administração e gerência de pessoal, atendimento ao cliente pelos diversos meios de comunicação incluindo a internet. Facilidade em trabalhar ou liderar trabalhos em equipe.
Tenho flexibilidade em horários, pois trabalhei por 15 anos em período noturno e escala como recepcionista.

----------


## mineirinho

Bom dia
Ofereço me como responsável técnico junto ao CREA para os provedores que estão tirando sua SCM , meu registro do CREA é de SP e possuo visto em alguns estados em que possuo atuar, caso necessitem seguem abaixo os meus contatos para verificar a disponibilidade:
(17) 98164-8230 (celular e whatsapp)
(17) 3215-7225 (residência)
[email protected]

Att.

Diogo

----------


## mineirinho

Bom dia

Ofereço me como responsável técnico junto ao CREA para os provedores que estão tirando sua SCM , meu registro do CREA é de SP e possuo visto em alguns estados em que possuo atuar, caso necessitem seguem abaixo os meus contatos para verificar a disponibilidade:

(17) 98164-8230 (celular e whatsapp)

(17) 3215-7225 (residência)

[email protected]

Att.

Diogo

----------

